# Minnesota soldier comes back home to surprise daughter



## syscom3 (Oct 17, 2008)

This is great. The little girl as no clue her dad is coming home from Iraq and is at the airport.

Play the video to see her expressions.

kare11.com | Twin Cities, MN | MN soldier comes back home to surprise daughter


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2008)

That's great I loved how she shouted "Oh my god, oh my god,daddy what are you doing here!" 

Great to hear


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2008)

Brilliant! Anyone got a handkerchief.......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2008)

Ya know that does bring a tear to one's eye.

I remember being a 10 year old and seeing my brother for the first time in 2 years upon his retun from Vietnam. Although joyous I witnessed for the first time the 1,000 Yard Stare.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2008)

Certainly brought a tear to my eye. 

Reminded me of when I came home from Iraq (except that my wife new I was coming home, it was not a surprise). Happiest moment in my life. 

You will have never seen so many grown men with tears in their eyes...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting that, Sys. *wipes tear*


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## rochie (Oct 19, 2008)

loved it


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing story. Nice to see happy things like that


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 20, 2008)

Yep, wiping the tears away here too. Cool post.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 20, 2008)

That's a beautiful thing to see! Tears of happiness!

TO


----------



## seesul (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing it sys...wish all the families involved could welcome their sons,brothers,fathers,husbands and uncles (i know there are women as well) so warmly...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 23, 2008)

Great story. Would have loved to see the look on her face. There was a similar story in Minneapolis a few months ago where a girls father had returned from Iraq without her knowledge. He suprised her by showing up at her school. Local News team was there and it was on all the local news staions. You should have seen the look on that young girls face. Total dis-beleif that it was actually him, then the tears flowed after a half a minute or so.


----------

